# Samsung Conquer 4G OTA Update



## Phr3d13 (Feb 12, 2012)

I would love to be able to accept this update (or at least parts of it) but it fails every time i attempt to install it since i am rooted and modded. I even tried to load the zip into CWMR but it fails with an error (can't remember the exact error right now, but can reproduce if necessary). Can anyone turn the update into an update.zip flashable with cwmr? Link Here


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

I'll look at the update-script with my script checker i'll inform you if any errors return.

EDIT: When I tried flashing it myself I got this error

assert failed: getprop("ro.product.device") == "SPH-D600" as same for .product

I am looking into this.


----------



## Phr3d13 (Feb 12, 2012)

That looks like the error I got, anyone see this before and/or know what to do?

Sent from my Conquered Conquer 4g


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

alright I got past that problem but now im getting something wrong with the system ui

assert failed: apply_patch_check ("/system/app/SystemUI.apk" , b721266e87604b4cd55639a977f6ada4547e89ef", "feda6d512678ef07d32cf63ea2e88a46bb208b38")
status 7


----------



## Phr3d13 (Feb 12, 2012)

Did you customize your systemui.apk?

Sent from my Conquered Conquer 4g


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

yes that must be it, is there any way to reverse this?

EDIT: I reversed the systemui and flashed the update and it works. Here is the file here


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

the fixed update zip is above.


----------



## Phr3d13 (Feb 12, 2012)

Can you upload the systemui.apk and framework-res.apk that you used?

Sent from my Conquered Conquer 4g


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

itzdarockz said:


> I reversed the systemui and flashed the update and it works. Here is the file here


So is this the update that Sprint sent out today (4/11) that I can flash using CWM? I'd like to update my phone but I'm nervous about it being bricked since I removed some of the Sprint bloatware. Would this version be safer than running the actual update from Sprint?


----------



## Phr3d13 (Feb 12, 2012)

My suggestion would be to make a backup with cwm, then try to flash the zip, if it errors, post the error and see if anyone can help. If the phone won't boot, restore your backup.

Sent from my Conquered Conquer 4g


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

I tried it and it gave me an error:

assert failed: apply patch check (System/app/SmartDeviceManager.apk, ...)
Error in ota.zip
(Status 7)

EDIT: It turns out this was one of the bloatware apps I removed with TB. I tried restoring it and running the update but I got the same error. I don't think the restore worked. Does anyone have a copy they could upload?


----------



## Phr3d13 (Feb 12, 2012)

http://db.tt/9RvnpRmf
SmartDeviceManager.apk 
Sent from my Conquered Conquer 4g


----------



## Phr3d13 (Feb 12, 2012)

Can anyone that was successful upload a clean fresh cwm backup? Edit: or post/upload a stock build.prop

Sent from my Conquered Conquer 4g


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks Phr3d13! I got past that error. Now it is wanting SprintMobileWallet and I'm guessing next up is Sprint Zone. Those are the other 2 apps that I got rid of through Titanium Backup.

I put both those apps back on my phone but for some reason the hash doesn't match what the update is looking for. Since your other file worked, maybe the update is looking for the exact versions that you have, since you made the update? Is that possible? I dont get why my versions would make it fail.


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

Phr3d13 said:


> Can you upload the systemui.apk and framework-res.apk that you used?
> 
> Sent from my Conquered Conquer 4g


Here is the system ui that I used.


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, I restored my stock apps and ran the update in CWM. It started working fine, then rebooted suddenly and started running an FOTA Update. After it got to 100%, it restarted the phone and went back into CWM.

My problem is that I can't get out of CWM! I've tried formatting the system and restoring 2 different backups but after Samsung appears for a couple of seconds, my phone goes right back into CWM. I've looked all over the internet for a solution but haven't found one yet. I tried something called "exitrecovery" but it didn't help.

I then tried running the update again in CWM and this time it did alot more stuff in CWM and then said something like the install is complete. (It never did the FOTA Update again). But I'm still stuck in CWM.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!! I really hope I didn't permanently brick my phone. I feel like since I can still boot to CWM, then theres a chance!

Edit: Also, when I plug in my charger, the charging battery never comes on the screen. It only boots into CWM. If I hold down the volume, power, and camera, I can still go into download mode (whatever that does?).


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

theechap said:


> Well, I restored my stock apps and ran the update in CWM. It started working fine, then rebooted suddenly and started running an FOTA Update. After it got to 100%, it restarted the phone and went back into CWM.
> 
> My problem is that I can't get out of CWM! I've tried formatting the system and restoring 2 different backups but after Samsung appears for a couple of seconds, my phone goes right back into CWM. I've looked all over the internet for a solution but haven't found one yet. I tried something called "exitrecovery" but it didn't help.
> 
> ...


I just rebooted my phone and that happened to me too! maybe because its a security update we might need to remove root an than try the backups. if that doesn't work than we have to unzip the backups and push them to their folder than reboot.


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

I've been all over google trying to figure out how to get past this. I'm at the point where I'd just like to put everything back to stock but since I haven't found any ROMs, I don't think that is possible. If you get any further, please keep me posted and I'll do the same.


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

Itzdarockz, I saw on XDA that you were trying to find the ODIN tar files for the Conquer. Did you ever find them?


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

theechap said:


> Itzdarockz, I saw on XDA that you were trying to find the ODIN tar files for the Conquer. Did you ever find them?


sadly no but I'm going to try removing root privileges and than try the backup I'll tell you if that worked. I think you can also flash a from through boot loader but I haven't found and way and someone should try making a stock from that may reverse it.


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

Phr3d13 said:


> Can anyone that was successful upload a clean fresh cwm backup? Edit: or post/upload a stock build.prop
> 
> Sent from my Conquered Conquer 4g


I can post the build.prop but what do you need it for and can you make a stock rom for the phone?


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

ok so I pulled my whole phone and this is all I have

/cache with /recovery/last_log and /recovery/log than /update in it
/lib with libc.so in it
/sys with devices folder in it (will provide extra folders inside /devices if needed)
/system with /bin/recovery in bin folder and /lib with libc.so libdl.so libm.so libstdc++.so in lib
/tmp with recovery.txt in it
and a recovery.txt file with those folders.

It seems as if the phone is formatting itself except those files for some wierd reason on every reboot cause I pushed a whole recovery than rebooted and they were gone. Any help?


----------



## Phr3d13 (Feb 12, 2012)

The same thing that happened to you guys happened to me, so i ended up having to get a new phone and I updated without gaining root. So now I'm stuck without root till superoneclick gets updated. But as soon as I can get root, I'll flash cwmr and make a nandroid. Not sure if it'll help anyone though

Sent from my SPH-D600 using RootzWiki


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

While it will be nice to have a completely stock (with root) nandroid, I don't think that will help us unfortunately. I think the only way we can fix our phones is by using Odin and the download mode (power, vol down, and camera) to reflash the stock roms and recovery. I talked to 2 different people at Sprint and they both mentioned Odin mode.

Phr3d13, if you can figure out how to create a .tar file for Odin before you root, I'm sure that would help everyone. i'm not really sure if that is possible though. I'll let you guys know if I find anything else. I really don't want to have to buy another phone but its looking like that's what I will have to do.


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

theechap said:


> While it will be nice to have a completely stock (with root) nandroid, I don't think that will help us unfortunately. I think the only way we can fix our phones is by using Odin and the download mode (power, vol down, and camera) to reflash the stock roms and recovery. I talked to 2 different people at Sprint and they both mentioned Odin mode.
> 
> Phr3d13, if you can figure out how to create a .tar file for Odin before you root, I'm sure that would help everyone. i'm not really sure if that is possible though. I'll let you guys know if I find anything else. I really don't want to have to buy another phone but its looking like that's what I will have to do.


Good news theechap! I am making .tar files from my .img backups and i will dropbox them once I am finished and message them to you.


----------



## Phr3d13 (Feb 12, 2012)

if someone writes up a list of adb commands i can probably pull whatever is needed from my phone for you guys. but i won't be able to do that till monday evening as i am away from my computer till then


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

Phr3d13 said:


> if someone writes up a list of adb commands i can probably pull whatever is needed from my phone for you guys. but i won't be able to do that till monday evening as i am away from my computer till then


If we would need anything it would probably be your whole phone because I already posted the only files we have and when I push all of the files in my extracted backup than I reboot it formats the whole system back to that starting point. If you can do me a favor try making a .ops file for odin and if you don't want to can you just tell me all of the conquer's mounts in order. Thanks.


----------



## Phr3d13 (Feb 12, 2012)

Did you make sure to set that install-recovery.sh permissions after pushing the backup?

Sent from my SPH-D600 using RootzWiki


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

No, how do you do that. Is it the same thing you do when you install the clockworkmod recovery or opposite of that.


----------



## Phr3d13 (Feb 12, 2012)

install-recovery.sh is the file that reinstalls stock recovery at every boot, check the clockworkmod recovery thread, I think it has the adb command. If it doesn't, it's something like "chmod 444 install-recovery.sh" from the directory that has the file

Sent from my SPH-D600 using RootzWiki


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

I didn't use adb to install CWM onto my conquer so I'll need to get that up and running once I get home from work. I just had a thought that I might try to reinstall CWM all over again - maybe it will reset something and help me boot back into the android os. Besides trying to find the stock pit/tar files to flash in odin, this seems to be my last hope.


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

I still have root and everything before the update. I'm currently working on getting CWM images and odin images to help you guys get back root and your phone to work again. Sorry, but this is my first time doing all of this, but getting some help from people. I want to eventually figure out how to update to the new update, but for now I am able to change my build.prop file so it doesn't say I need the update, and I am able to still have root.

I also deodexed my phone and removed the bloat. The problem is that I don't think I can ever update what I have, but I do have back-ups of all the stock files in the /system/app and /system/framework folders. My wife, who never rooted her phone, also has the update on her phone, and I can push the stock updated files from her phone if needed. I'll eventually get it all figured out and help you guys if I can.


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

Any help at all would be greatly appreciated! At this point, I just want to get my phone working again. At this point, it will still connect to Odin in Download Mode so I know it isn't totally bricked. I just don't have the pit/tar files to flash.


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

theechap said:


> Any help at all would be greatly appreciated! At this point, I just want to get my phone working again. At this point, it will still connect to Odin in Download Mode so I know it isn't totally bricked. I just don't have the pit/tar files to flash.


Yeah, I found out how to make an Odin image. So to start I will make an Odin image of the pre-update system. The problem is that I have deodexed all my system/app and system/framework files, and have some other changes from stock to my phone and not sure if people won't mind the changes, or if they want a totally stock image. If you don't mind to take what I have now, I can easily make the image for you.

BTW, I do have a back-up of all system/app and system/framework files that do have odex files, so I can provide whatever anyone needs as far as that is concerned too.


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

brienj said:


> Yeah, I found out how to make an Odin image. So to start I will make an Odin image of the pre-update system. The problem is that I have deodexed all my system/app and system/framework files, and have some other changes from stock to my phone and not sure if people won't mind the changes, or if they want a totally stock image. If you don't mind to take what I have now, I can easily make the image for you.
> 
> BTW, I do have a back-up of all system/app and system/framework files that do have odex files, so I can provide whatever anyone needs as far as that is concerned too.


First whatever works than after that if you have time make total stock. I also have a .ops file so you don't have to make that. here


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

brienj, this might help you make the files for odin. I'm not sure if we need the pit file or not but if you can do step 9 also, it wouldn't hurt. The ops file that itzdarockz is having issues I guess.

EDIT: That is for the Galaxy S but I'm hoping it might apply to our phone too.


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

The tar files i made are having issues not the ops file.


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

Nevermind, it isn't working, I deleted the link and file.


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

brienj said:


> I've uploaded an Odin image that is a completely stock EG15 image that includes ROOT and a CWM recovery image for all people that upgraded and lost root, or bricked their phone by updating. Just extract the md5 file out of the zip file and select that file in Odin. This should work for you, but I take no responsibility if it does not work. Please post your results if successful.
> 
> Here is the link -
> Samsung Conquer 4G Odin STOCK ROOT w/ CWM Recovery
> ...


do you know where we would put the file?


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

Does anyone have the update of FC17 and know how to pull their phone through adb? I believe the phone will work if we do this.


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

itzdarockz said:


> do you know where we would put the file?


Follow the guides for using Odin images. Here is a quick guide. Put your phone into download mode by holding the camera + volume down button and pressing the power button and holding it too while the phone is plugged into a wall charger. Then unplug the USB charger cable and plug it into your PC. Then start up Odin. Check the PDA checkmark, then click on the PDA button and select the md5 file I made. Then press the start button and it will update the phone.

My image includes the CWM recovery image too, so you can make Nandroid back-ups of your system as well as other nice things.


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

I know but it seems as if you only have the /system partition only am I right? For the scripts I put down you need adb which is easy to install just look it up on google. Than on your computer go to /program files/android/android-sdk/platform-tools/ than shift and right click at the same time and click open "command window here". Turn on usb debugging on your phone settings->applications->development->usb debugging.Than I would do a factory reset or put a lock code on before I do this.

FOR FC17 2.3.6

adb devices
adb pull / /to any directory you want

watch it copy the files to that directory. Than dropbox that folder


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

itzdarockz said:


> I know but it seems as if you only have the /system partition only am I right? For the scripts I put down you need adb which is easy to install just look it up on google. Than on your computer go to /program files/android/android-sdk/platform-tools/ than shift and right click at the same time and click open "command window here". Turn on usb debugging on your phone settings->applications->development->usb debugging.Than I would do a factory reset or put a lock code on before I do this.
> 
> FOR FC17 2.3.6
> 
> ...


Of course I know what adb is, but apparently, you don't know what an Odin image is.

It is the system, kernel, and recovery (which is a CWM recovery instead of a stock recovery, which will allow you to boot into recovery and make nandroid backups). The only extra I could put in it, is MY data, which you don't need. This is also a stock EG15 image with root as I said earlier. I have not rooted the phone with the update yet, and my Odin image is to help those that lost root and want it back, not to help them get the update with root.


----------



## Phr3d13 (Feb 12, 2012)

itzdarockz said:


> Does anyone have the update of FC17 and know how to pull their phone through adb? I believe the phone will work if we do this.


I have stock fc17, but I don't have root. If someone guides me through the steps I can probably pull what you need.

Sent from my SPH-D600 using RootzWiki


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

brienj said:


> Of course I know what adb is, but apparently, you don't know what an Odin image is.
> 
> It is the system, kernel, and recovery (which is a CWM recovery instead of a stock recovery, which will allow you to boot into recovery and make nandroid backups). The only extra I could put in it, is MY data, which you don't need. This is also a stock EG15 image with root as I said earlier. I have not rooted the phone with the update yet, and my Odin image is to help those that lost root and want it back, not to help them get the update with root.


Sorry if you feel offended, but I was writing that script out to anyone who has the FC17 update.


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

Phr3d13 said:


> I have stock fc17, but I don't have root. If someone guides me through the steps I can probably pull what you need.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D600 using RootzWiki


Cant you used adb pull without root? Also I have a rooting tool that may work for the FC17 update. Im not sure if it will work but if you want to take a chance you can try. Here


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

itzdarockz said:


> Sorry if you feel offended, but I was writing that script out to anyone who has the FC17 update.


No, I think you just don't understand my sole purpose was to help people get root back on their phone, and I am currently working on getting root onto the update, but haven't done it yet. However, now that this Odin image is made, I can restore my phone to root if I screw it up and lose root after updating.


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

brienj said:


> No, I think you just don't understand my sole purpose was to help people get root back on their phone, and I am currently working on getting root onto the update, but haven't done it yet. However, now that this Odin image is made, I can restore my phone to root if I screw it up and lose root after updating.


Do you remember what mounts you copied? I need to update my ops file.


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

itzdarockz said:


> Do you remember what mounts you copied? I need to update my ops file.


dev: size erasesize name
mtd0: 00240000 00040000 "MIBIB"
mtd1: 00140000 00040000 "OSBL"
mtd2: 01200000 00040000 "AMSS"
mtd3: 00180000 00040000 "APPSBL"
mtd4: 00700000 00040000 "QDSP_Q5"
mtd5: 00680000 00040000 "CPFOTA"
mtd6: 00800000 00040000 "boot"
mtd7: 00800000 00040000 "recovery"
mtd8: 00140000 00040000 "parameter"
mtd9: 0f000000 00040000 "system"
mtd10: 21fc0000 00040000 "userdata"
mtd11: 00140000 00040000 "misc"
mtd12: 0a800000 00040000 "cache"


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

Brienj, thanks for the tar file. Unfortuneately, it didn't work for me. Here's the Odin log:


> <ID:0/009> Added!!
> <OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
> <OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
> <OSM> Please wait..
> ...


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

theechap said:


> Brienj, thanks for the tar file. Unfortuneately, it didn't work for me. Here's the Odin log:


Did you run it as admin? Maybe more people will post their results, and I hope it does work.


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

theechap said:


> Brienj, thanks for the tar file. Unfortuneately, it didn't work for me. Here's the Odin log:


what version of Odin are you using?


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, running as Admin on Win7 64bit. 1.87, 1.85, and 1.84 all did the same thing.

But itzdarockz phone and mine are both stuck in a weird CWM boot loop that we can't seem to escape. I bet those people whose phones are currently working might have more success.

If anyone else has any other ideas, we'd love to hear them. Itzdarocks might be right - since the update is what screwed us up, we might have to install an updated rom to fix it... Who knows.

Itzdarocks, I'm not able to use the ops file. I can only input a pit file, which I think is similar in function but formatted differently.


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

theechap said:


> Brienj, thanks for the tar file. Unfortuneately, it didn't work for me. Here's the Odin log:


Ok, I updated the image, please download and try it again, I see what I did wrong, sorry about that.


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

Same error as before. Are you sure the rom was different? It was the exact same file size, that's all.


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

theechap said:


> Same error as before. Are you sure the rom was different? It was the exact same file size, that's all.


Did you clear your browser cache? It may have "downloaded" the same exact file as you did before. It is not the same size.

BTW, if you can get into CWM, I have a nandroid backup that has stock files and root for you. You just need to mount your sdcard on your PC and transfer the backup I can give you for it and restore with that, although I'd really like you to try and see if the odin file will recover it for you. Thanks, just let me know.


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

brienj said:


> Did you clear your browser cache? It may have "downloaded" the same exact file as you did before. It is not the same size.
> 
> BTW, if you can get into CWM, I have a nandroid backup that has stock files and root for you. You just need to mount your sdcard on your PC and transfer the backup I can give you for it and restore with that, although I'd really like you to try and see if the odin file will recover it for you. Thanks, just let me know.


backups don't work I tried two full backups of my phone same thing happened. we just need to wait till someone with fc17 and root comes along.


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

I double checked your new file and it was indeed different than the first, although the tar file size is still the same once extracted. Did you make these tar files in linux? Apparently linux is required to make them flashable.

I made a couple Nandroids, one right after I put CWM on, but the phone still reboots back into recovery.


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

Just read this on a page about making odin files:

There are other files that may be in Odin packages, but they are protected by Samsung and cannot be dumped properly. The files are the bootloader, secondary bootloader, modems, and .lfs partitions. The files would be boot.bin, Sbl.bin, modem.bin (not sure what it would be for the CDMA/LTE dual modem here), and param.lfs. It however isn't that big of an issue that these can't be dumped as the can't really be altered by normal flashing of the device, and are usually only altered *via OTA updates*. [which is what screwed up our phones]

I'm not so sure we're gonna be able to figure this out.


----------



## bust1out (Apr 18, 2012)

So whoever used the tar image, are you getting to Clockworkmod Recovery? If this is booting there is good chance to recover and downgrade. The phone will work without the modem it just wont get reception, The newest update zip contains a modem.bin. param.lfs shouldnt be required this is what happens at power on where you see the first boot screen that displays the phone model. Sbl.bin I dont think is required only time I had to use this is when my Capacitive buttons were screwed up. Im talking from a different Samsung model phone perspective as I dont own a SPH-D600.

If you are getting Clockworkmod loading I would suggest the following.

Mounts and Storage
-> Mount USB Storage -> copy a nandroid backup to the sdcard, If you has a problem with this push it with adb. ADB works in clockworkmod
-> format /system
-> format /cache
-> format /data
-> format /boot

then Wipe Data/Factory reset 
then Restore your nandroid

Reboot and be patient, report your results


----------



## bust1out (Apr 18, 2012)

I would also like to add I looked at the EG15 to FC17 update zip and all it does is update the modem and patch/update /system and patch the boot.img (kernel). If your nandroid isnt working I would check to make sure your backup contains a boot.img


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

Bust1out, I didn't realize it before but my phone doesn't say the model number on boot anymore. It says Samsung for a few seconds and then goes straight to CWM. I have tried to steps you listed before from another site but it never works. And my nandroid does include boot.img. It has boot, cache, system, data, recovery, and android_secure.

Do you think there is a file in the update.zip that I can push that will make the phone start working again?


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

bust1out said:


> So whoever used the tar image, are you getting to Clockworkmod Recovery? If this is booting there is good chance to recover and downgrade. The phone will work without the modem it just wont get reception, The newest update zip contains a modem.bin. param.lfs shouldnt be required this is what happens at power on where you see the first boot screen that displays the phone model. Sbl.bin I dont think is required only time I had to use this is when my Capacitive buttons were screwed up. Im talking from a different Samsung model phone perspective as I dont own a SPH-D600.
> 
> If you are getting Clockworkmod loading I would suggest the following.
> 
> ...


I did everything you said but no luck. It seems it deletes anything maybe if we edit the backup a bit and remove root maybe it will work?


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

theechap said:


> Bust1out, I didn't realize it before but my phone doesn't say the model number on boot anymore. It says Samsung for a few seconds and then goes straight to CWM. I have tried to steps you listed before from another site but it never works. And my nandroid does include boot.img. It has boot, cache, system, data, recovery, and android_secure.


same here.


----------



## bust1out (Apr 18, 2012)

theechap said:


> Bust1out, I didn't realize it before but my phone doesn't say the model number on boot anymore. It says Samsung for a few seconds and then goes straight to CWM. I have tried to steps you listed before from another site but it never works. And my nandroid does include boot.img. It has boot, cache, system, data, recovery, and android_secure.
> 
> Do you think there is a file in the update.zip that I can push that will make the phone start working again?


param.lfs is the very first splash screen you see on power on. Maybe yours just says Samsung. The second splash screen is handled by the kernel in your case this one shows the model.

Its hard to tell what is exactly the problem without having this phone to work with but I would suggest investigating with adb. mount and check the filesystems. maybe even try flashing the images manually using the flash_image bin.


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

Nevermind, it isn't working, I deleted the link and file.


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

bust1out said:


> I would suggest investigating with adb. mount and check the filesystems. maybe even try flashing the images manually using the flash_image bin.


How do I mount and check the filesystems? I've tried messing with flash_image but when I use adb shell, the su command gives error "/system/bin/sh: su: not found". I tried copying flash_image using adb push but then I get a permissions error when I try to use shell. Do you think I've lost root and that's why these commands are giving errors?

EDIT: Does this mean anything to anyone:


```
<br />
C:\android-sdk\platform-tools>adb shell<br />
/ # mount<br />
mount<br />
rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)<br />
tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw,relatime,mode=755)<br />
devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,relatime,mode=600)<br />
proc on /proc type proc (rw,relatime)<br />
sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,relatime)<br />
/dev/block/mtdblock12 on /cache type yaffs2 (rw,nodev,noatime,nodiratime)<br />
<br />
/ # cat proc/mtd<br />
cat proc/mtd<br />
dev:    size   erasesize  name<br />
mtd0: 00240000 00040000 "MIBIB"<br />
mtd1: 00140000 00040000 "OSBL"<br />
mtd2: 01200000 00040000 "AMSS"<br />
mtd3: 00180000 00040000 "APPSBL"<br />
mtd4: 00700000 00040000 "QDSP_Q5"<br />
mtd5: 00680000 00040000 "CPFOTA"<br />
mtd6: 00800000 00040000 "boot"<br />
mtd7: 00800000 00040000 "recovery"<br />
mtd8: 00140000 00040000 "parameter"<br />
mtd9: 0f000000 00040000 "system"<br />
mtd10: 21fc0000 00040000 "userdata"<br />
mtd11: 00140000 00040000 "misc"<br />
mtd12: 0a800000 00040000 "cache"<br />
<br />
/ # cat proc/mounts<br />
cat proc/mounts<br />
rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0<br />
tmpfs /dev tmpfs rw,relatime,mode=755 0 0<br />
devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,relatime,mode=600 0 0<br />
proc /proc proc rw,relatime 0 0<br />
sysfs /sys sysfs rw,relatime 0 0<br />
/dev/block/mtdblock12 /cache yaffs2 rw,nodev,noatime,nodiratime 0 0<br />
<br />
/ # df<br />
df<br />
Filesystem		   1K-blocks	  Used Available Use% Mounted on<br />
tmpfs				   195260	    32    195228   0% /dev<br />
/dev/block/mtdblock12<br />
					    172032	  2600    169432   2% /cache<br />
```


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

bust1out said:


> param.lfs is the very first splash screen you see on power on. Maybe yours just says Samsung. The second splash screen is handled by the kernel in your case this one shows the model.
> 
> Its hard to tell what is exactly the problem without having this phone to work with but I would suggest investigating with adb. mount and check the filesystems. maybe even try flashing the images manually using the flash_image bin.


somewhere in this forum I put the files that we have it seems to format itself on restart


----------



## bust1out (Apr 18, 2012)

itzdarockz said:


> somewhere in this forum I put the files that we have it seems to format itself on restart


If its formatting itself on restart I would suspect that its finding and trying to keep running an update zip script. Check the contents of the sdcard, maybe copy any data needed and then format it, Then try another restore and see what happens. Also maybe try wiping data/factory reset after a nandroid restore.


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

I have run the update script again and let it finish but it still restarts in CWM. I'm also tried wiping and resetting everything to no avail. I've also taken out the sd card completely. In DOS there is a dir command that will show you all the files and folders in that directory. Is there a similar command in adb or adb shell?


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

Good news!! I sent a message to a guy at Sprint about getting the stock software and today he finally wrote back.



> Actually, it literally just popped up on our laptop this morning. I'll look into extracting it tomorrow.


Hopefully this will get us back up and running!


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

theechap said:


> Good news!! I sent a message to a guy at Sprint about getting the stock software and today he finally wrote back.
> 
> Hopefully this will get us back up and running!


is this stock with the fc17 update? if so I can't wait!


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

I have no idea but if it works, i don't care!


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

Odin doesn't seem to want to work on the phones. Will he also be able to give you a version that works for our phones?

That was a rhetorical question BTW.

I'm sure it will be easy to update the system with CWM, but it sure would be nice to know that we can use download mode if recovery is ever lost and unable to be flashed again. Also, the update has a script to update the recovery at every boot, and is probably why you are getting stuck in recovery, because it must not be able to flash the stock recovery or something.


----------



## bust1out (Apr 18, 2012)

The updater script unpacks it in /system inside the install-recovery.sh is the following:


```
<br />
#!/system/bin/sh<br />
if ! applypatch -c [URL=MTD:recovery:2048:432f28424b634b95af50f20bb72f4d53d5a17c25]MTD:recovery:2048:432f28424b634b95af50f20bb72f4d53d5a17c25[/URL]; then<br />
  log -t recovery "Installing new recovery image"<br />
  applypatch [URL=MTD:boot:4812800:d7a8f0dd664f72cf22088f09bde56e997ebd7bec]MTD:boot:4812800:d7a8f0dd664f72cf22088f09bde56e997ebd7bec[/URL] [URL=MTD:recovery]MTD:recovery[/URL] 5a8ccecd2519ee721ad6876e96ab241020ae520d 5058560 [URL=d7a8f0dd664f72cf22088f09bde56e997ebd7bec:/system/recovery-from-boot]d7a8f0dd664f72cf22088f09bde56e997ebd7bec:/system/recovery-from-boot[/URL].p<br />
else<br />
  log -t recovery "Recovery image already installed"<br />
fi<br />
```
From what I understand If Recovery doesn't equal a certain MD5 then it tries to patch boot.img and the recovery image and most likely failing at patching recovery due to incorrect MD5 value thus throwing you back into Clockwork every boot.


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

bust1out said:


> The updater script unpacks it in /system inside the install-recovery.sh is the following:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Do you know where the recovery file is so I can MD5 correct it? Here are my recovery logs.


----------



## bust1out (Apr 18, 2012)

Try this... In recovery goto..

Mounts and Storage and Mount /system, Mount /sdcard then from command prompt

adb shell
mount
- is /system mounted?
cd /system
ls -l -a
- Is there anything here or is it blank?
cd /system/etc
ls -l -a
- does this crap install-recovery.sh exist?
cd /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup
ls -l -a
- note the directory of the backup you restored
cd backupdirectory
flash_image boot boot.img
reboot


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

bust1out said:


> Try this... In recovery goto..
> 
> Mounts and Storage and Mount /system, Mount /sdcard then from command prompt
> 
> ...


There is not a install-recovery.sh and when I try to flash_image boot boot.img I get

flash_image: not found

Edit:When I mount /system and /data than I pull /system and /data it has all the stock files. This is weird it still wont reboot.


----------



## bust1out (Apr 18, 2012)

itzdarockz said:


> There is not a install-recovery.sh and when I try to flash_image boot boot.img I get
> 
> flash_image: not found
> 
> Edit:When I mount /system and /data than I pull /system and /data it has all the stock files. This is weird it still wont reboot.


flash_image can be downloaded here: http://cyanogen-files.carneeki.net/flash_image.zip

unzip it -> mount the sdcard from mounts and storage menu -> adb push flash_image /sdcard -> adb shell -> chmod 755 /sdcard/flash_image
then try again
/sdcard/flash_image boot /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/backupfolder/boot.img


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

bust1out said:


> unzip it -> mount the sdcard from mounts and storage menu -> adb push flash_image /sdcard -> adb shell -> chmod 755 /sdcard/flash_image
> then try again
> /sdcard/flash_image boot /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/backupfolder/boot.img


It still didn't work.

EDIT: I found this file in this forum. http://androidforums.com/esteem-all-things-root/524196-help-phone-stuck-cwm-recovery.html

Its for LG Esteem but I think it will work we just need to change the mtd directory.


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

theechap said:


> Good news!! I sent a message to a guy at Sprint about getting the stock software and today he finally wrote back.
> 
> Hopefully this will get us back up and running!


Did he give you the file yet?


----------



## hsco (Apr 20, 2012)

itzdarockz said:


> The tar files i made are having issues not the ops file.


Can you cut me a link to your samsung conquer ops file?


----------



## bust1out (Apr 18, 2012)

itzdarockz said:


> It still didn't work.
> 
> EDIT: I found this file in this forum. http://androidforums...m-recovery.html
> 
> Its for LG Esteem but I think it will work we just need to change the mtd directory.


Did the flash_image command complete successfully? what was the output


----------



## hsco (Apr 20, 2012)

This OTA update caused me such havoc! I bricked my phone trying to make it work. Lesson learned: Never manually delete libiq.client and libiq.services from the rom by thinking you could maually remove Carrieriq because the FC17 update didn't work on your Samsung Conquer. I already bought a new one, but still trying to fix the old one. Odin is not working with either the Samsung Conquer image nor the CWM recovery image. Recovery mode is a joke, all I get is that signature verification error.


----------



## bust1out (Apr 18, 2012)

hsco said:


> This OTA update caused me such havoc! I bricked my phone trying to make it work. Lesson learned: Never manually delete libiq.client and libiq.services from the rom by thinking you could maually remove Carrieriq because the FC17 update didn't work on your Samsung Conquer. I already bought a new one, but still trying to fix the old one. Odin is not working with either the Samsung Conquer image nor the CWM recovery image. Recovery mode is a joke, all I get is that signature verification error.


Stock recovery or Clockworkmod recovery? If its clockwork mod turn the signature verification off or use SignApk to sign the zip


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

itzdarockz said:


> Did he give you the file yet?


No. He kinda went MIA so hopefully nothing went wrong. If he has access to it, then other Sprint people do too so I would think it's only a matter of time.


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

hsco said:


> Can you cut me a link to your samsung conquer ops file?


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/71816133/SPH-D600.ops <- there it is


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

bust1out said:


> Did the flash_image command complete successfully? what was the output


There was no output but I did everything you said.


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

Good news and bad news...

Good news is I have the tar file for odin from sprint. I'm uploading it to dropbox and I'll post the link in the morning.

Bad news is it doesn't work either. I'm trying to see if the guy has a pit file to go with it.

Worse news is I tried reflashing boot.img and recovery.img onto my phone so now I've lost CWM and adb access. I have to rely on Odin now, which probably isnt a good idea.


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

theechap said:


> Good news and bad news...
> 
> Good news is I have the tar file for odin from sprint. I'm uploading it to dropbox and I'll post the link in the morning.
> 
> ...


That's exactly why I asked if he would supply a version of Odin that actually works too, and why I removed the image I had up, because Odin does not work on our phones. At least not any that you can obtain.


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

EDIT: Link taken down.


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

theechap said:


> Good news and bad news...
> 
> Good news is I have the tar file for odin from sprint. I'm uploading it to dropbox and I'll post the link in the morning.
> 
> ...


that has happened to me before. put your phone in a charger and before it boots up press power and volume down button and post if that worked for you.


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

When I do power and vol down, I now get the Sprint Recovery. When I try to boot up, my phone now goes to the model number screen and just stays there. I'm going to try a few different versions of odin later, maybe one of them will finally work.


----------



## Phr3d13 (Feb 12, 2012)

Any news on getting stock fc17 rooted?

Sent from my SPH-D600 using RootzWiki


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

Ok I extracted the tar file he gave you. It has multiple files I have not seen before. I can dropbox them if you like me to.


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

Phr3d13 said:


> Any news on getting stock fc17 rooted?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D600 using RootzWiki


I found a program called gingersnap I dont know if it will work but you can try. Also cant you just check USB debugging and than you can get your phone on adb? Here is gingersnap.

Or you can download the latest version of superoneclick here-> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=803682 and maybe you should try this.

Turn USB Debugging OFF

Click Root

When it says: Waiting for Device, Turn USB Debugging ON

It'll now run RATC

When it says: Starting ADB Server...
Turn USB Debugging OFF
Turn USB Debugging ON
Turn USB Debugging OFF
All BEFORE it says "Waiting for device..." again


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

My phone is back! Thanks to my Sprint contact, he sent me the ops file that goes with the tar file and then the update worked like a charm. I used Odin Multidownloader v4.43 on WinXP 32bit.

Here's the ops file to use with the tar file I listed above.

To be clear, this will get your Conquer back to stock with the new update already incorporated. You will no longer have root or CWMR.


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

theechap said:


> My phone is back! Thanks to my Sprint contact, he sent me the ops file that goes with the tar file and then the update worked like a charm. I used Odin Multidownloader v4.43 on WinXP 32bit.
> 
> Here's the ops file to use with the tar file I listed above.
> 
> To be clear, this will get your Conquer back to stock with the new update already incorporated. You will no longer have root or CWMR.


When I click on it only a text shows up. Do I put this in a ops file?

EDIT: I just put the commands into a ops file and it worked! Thanks to the sprint guy and you for sharing!


----------



## Phr3d13 (Feb 12, 2012)

Neither the latest version of superoneclick nor ginersnap work to root :-(

Sent from my SPH-D600 using RootzWiki


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

I've got the FC17 update installed with root and CWM. Thanks for posting the version of Odin that works with our phones. I am making a package to help you all get root now.


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

brienj said:


> I've got the FC17 update installed with root and CWM. Thanks for posting the version of Odin that works with our phones. I am making a package to help you all get root now.


How did you get root? I've been looking for hours on where to get it!


----------



## Guido66 (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok i tried this now i cant get back into download mode. i get a warning about installing a new os and push volume up to continue or volume down to reboot none of the options work. Nothing was changed on the phone and it works fine im rooted with cwm. Just cant get back into download mode. I would be thankful for any help.


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

To get into download mode of Odin, press power, vol down, and camera at the same time and hold it until yellow triangle appears.


----------



## Guido66 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thats what i did and thats when i get the warning message about adding a custom os. The volume buttons do nothing like it says it should. have to pull battery to re boot


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

Guido66 said:


> Thats what i did and thats when i get the warning message about adding a custom os. The volume buttons do nothing like it says it should. have to pull battery to re boot


If you turn on USB debuggin on the phone, and have adb on your computer. Type this -


```
<br />
adb reboot bootloader<br />
```
And the phone will boot into download mode already connected to the computer like you need. This saves the step of having to plug the wall charger in and booting into download mode, then plugging the USB cable into the PC afterwards.


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

itzdarockz said:


> How did you get root? I've been looking for hours on where to get it!


I installed CWM and updated root with that. I'll have the files all packaged up that you need along with instructions soon.


----------



## Guido66 (Apr 17, 2012)

brienj said:


> If you turn on USB debuggin on the phone, and have adb on your computer. Type this -
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 i did it and i still get the warning


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

Guido66 said:


> i did it and i still get the warning


Ah yes, since the update, you HAVE to have it plugged in the wall to enter download mode, as that is the only way to get the volume buttons to work. I see what you mean when I was testing the Odin image I made. BTW, I'm going to post a link and instructions to the files to give you root on a stock FC17, or phone updated to FC17 with Odin. It will not work on a phone that has been updated to FC17 through an OTA update.


----------



## Guido66 (Apr 17, 2012)

brienj said:


> Ah yes, since the update, you HAVE to have it plugged in the wall to enter download mode, as that is the only way to get the volume buttons to work. I see what you mean when I was testing the Odin image I made. BTW, I'm going to post a link and instructions to the files to give you root on a stock FC17, or phone updated to FC17 with Odin. It will not work on a phone that has been updated to FC17 through an OTA update.


 Sorry to be such a pain. I did what you said and volume rocker still doesnt work, Nothing was updated on my phone still have rooted stock rom and cwm rcovery. the only change is the boot loader. (EG15 its says)


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

I made a Tutorial now with all the instructions and files you will need to update to FC17 and get root -
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23643-tut-install-root-cwm-and-the-fc17-update-on-samsung-conquer-4g-here-are-the-files-and-instructions-to-get-root-and-cwm-on-a-samsung-conquer-4g/


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

brienj said:


> Here are the files and instructions to get root on a Samsung Conquer with the FC17 update. To enter Download Mode on the phone, make sure the phone is turned off and plugged into the wall charging. You should also make sure the phone has a good charge on it. Then turn the phone on by pressing the volume down and camera button and holding them while pressing the power button for a few seconds.
> 
> Here are the files you will need -
> http://www.mediafire...pqb6g5yzne6e9l8
> ...


My phone is not getting CWM whenever I try with odin after the timer I get FAIL! Did this happen to you?


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

itzdarockz said:


> My phone is not getting CWM whenever I try with odin after the timer I get FAIL! Did this happen to you?


I may have to change the steps and the file, I am just worried about uploading an illegal file.


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

brienj said:


> I may have to change the steps and the file, I am just worried about uploading an illegal file.


I'm pretty sure rooting is not illegal because the phone is your property it would only be illegal if you use it illegally. (Downloading free paid for apk's)
Also I saw that you put recovery in the ops file as mount 0 but it should be mount 10. That fixed it for me.


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

itzdarockz said:


> I'm pretty sure rooting is not illegal because the phone is your property it would only be illegal if you use it illegally. (Downloading free paid for apk's)
> Also I saw that you put recovery in the ops file as mount 0 but it should be mount 10. That fixed it for me.


Ah dang, ok, I typed it quick and didn't pay attention, sorry about that. I will fix the instructions or upload a new file.


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

brienj said:


> Ah dang, ok, I typed it quick and didn't pay attention, sorry about that. I will fix the instructions or upload a new file.


Its fine just say in the instructions in bold to change the 0 to 10 in the ops file


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

itzdarockz said:


> Its fine just say in the instructions in bold to change the 0 to 10 in the ops file


I uploaded a new ops file to make it easier for people and updated the instructions. So you got CWM installed and were able to push root with CWM? Just want to make sure it all worked for you, other than that typo.

BTW, I'm working on deodexing this update and removing the bloat as well. I'll get a CWM system image for that soon.


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

brienj said:


> I uploaded a new ops file to make it easier for people and updated the instructions. So you got CWM installed and were able to push root with CWM? Just want to make sure it all worked for you, other than that typo.
> 
> BTW, I'm working on deodexing this update and removing the bloat as well. I'll get a CWM system image for that soon.


Alright yea and everything went well, I got root and CWMR thanks for making this.


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

itzdarockz said:


> Alright yea and everything went well, I got root and CWMR thanks for making this.


No problem. I will be uploading a CWM backup with deodexed system files, except for four apps I can't deodex for some reason. I was able to do all the apps before the update to FC17, when I was still on EC15.

The apps I couldn't deodex are Launcher2, Maps, Phonesky, and VoiceSearch. I don't even use the stock Launcher on my phone, and will be deleting it myself, but will include in the CWM backup system image.


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

All of those apps I dont use and I dont use the stock launcher and messaging neither. What launcher do you use?


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

itzdarockz said:


> All of those apps I dont use and I dont use the stock launcher and messaging neither. What launcher do you use?


I use GO Launcher. I also found out that the stock Launcher doesn't even work now or show up in the list of apps even though it's on the phone. The other apps that couldn't be deodexed show up and work though. It's odd.

If you don't use the stock Launcher, I could make a system image with all the bloat removed as well, like Sprint Zone, Sprint ID, ThinkFree Office, etc.


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

I just found something really cool. The second post on this forum tells you how to.increase internal storage to whatever you want! forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1398797
Ill look more into this in a bit!


----------



## hsco (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for your help with the tar and ops files theechap! Glad to see you got your phone up and running. Unfortunately I did not have the same good luck. Odin ran and I got the PASS message and I thought all went well. Lo and behold, my phone did not reboot, it was still stuck on the Samsung SPH-600 screen. When I try to get back into download mode now, I only get the warning about flashing the OS with the yellow exclamation yield icon. It instructs me to hit the volume up button to continue, but nothing happens. Do I now need a jig?


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

hsco said:


> Thanks for your help with the tar and ops files theechap! Glad to see you got your phone up and running. Unfortunately I did not have the same good luck. Odin ran and I got the PASS message and I thought all went well. Lo and behold, my phone did not reboot, it was still stuck on the Samsung SPH-600 screen. When I try to get back into download mode now, I only get the warning about flashing the OS with the yellow exclamation yield icon. It instructs me to hit the volume up button to continue, but nothing happens. Do I now need a jig?


Did you let it takes its time loading up?


----------



## hsco (Apr 20, 2012)

itzdarockz said:


> Did you let it takes its time loading up?


Yeah, I walked away for while and came back and it said "PASS" and was complete. My phone was black and when I turned it on, still stuck.


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

hsco said:


> Thanks for your help with the tar and ops files theechap! Glad to see you got your phone up and running. Unfortunately I did not have the same good luck. Odin ran and I got the PASS message and I thought all went well. Lo and behold, my phone did not reboot, it was still stuck on the Samsung SPH-600 screen. When I try to get back into download mode now, I only get the warning about flashing the OS with the yellow exclamation yield icon. It instructs me to hit the volume up button to continue, but nothing happens. Do I now need a jig?


Plug the phone in the wall before you enter download mode. Now the volume buttons will work. Then you can unplug it from the wall and plug it into the computer. BTW, if you are getting that download mode, you now have the new update.


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

hsco said:


> Yeah, I walked away for while and came back and it said "PASS" and was complete. My phone was black and when I turned it on, still stuck.


Lets see if you can get to recovery. Hold down power and volume down UNTIL a recovery screen comes up unless it takes more than 30 sec also tell me what recovery you get to. Did you flash the ota.zip than try the odin flash file?


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

itzdarockz said:


> Lets see if you can get to recovery. Hold down power and volume down UNTIL a recovery screen comes up unless it takes more than 30 sec also tell me what recovery you get to. Did you flash the ota.zip than try the odin flash file?


Yeah, he will have to install the stock FC17 Odin image, because the OTA update has a script that updates the recovery on each boot.


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

I've updated my files, and now have an all-in-one solution to this and wrote a tutorial on the site -
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23643-tut-install-root-cwm-and-the-fc17-update-on-samsung-conquer-4g-here-are-the-files-and-instructions-to-get-root-and-cwm-on-a-samsung-conquer-4g/


----------



## Guido66 (Apr 17, 2012)

I still cant get into download mode even plugged into my charger. The volume buttons just dont do anything.


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

Guido66 said:


> I still cant get into download mode even plugged into my charger. The volume buttons just dont do anything.


Not sure what to tell you. I noticed the volume buttons only work on that screen if it is plugged into the wall and boot the phone into download mode. I've tried booting into download mode with adb and they won't work. Not sure why it's not working for you.


----------



## Guido66 (Apr 17, 2012)

brienj said:


> Not sure what to tell you. I noticed the volume buttons only work on that screen if it is plugged into the wall and boot the phone into download mode. I've tried booting into download mode with adb and they won't work. Not sure why it's not working for you.


 Seems the bootloader is the only thing that changed. The rest of the phone is the same as before, all works just cant get into download mode. Oh well maybe a rom will come out and ill go that route. Thanks for the help


----------



## hsco (Apr 20, 2012)

Guido66 said:


> Seems the bootloader is the only thing that changed. The rest of the phone is the same as before, all works just cant get into download mode. Oh well maybe a rom will come out and ill go that route. Thanks for the help


Same here, volume rocker dead, phone still won't boot past the second screen. I'm buying a jig dongle whatchamacallit and re-flash with Odin. If that doesn't work, I"ll send it back to Samsung.


----------



## hsco (Apr 20, 2012)

brienj said:


> I've updated my files, and now have an all-in-one solution to this and wrote a tutorial on the site -
> http://rootzwiki.com...ung-conquer-4g/


I already ordered another Samsung Conquer. I was rooted before I updated to the FC17 build. Should I update to FC17 first and root with SuperOneClick after? Is the rooting why we all had issues with the update?


----------



## Guido66 (Apr 17, 2012)

hsco said:


> Same here, volume rocker dead, phone still won't boot past the second screen. I'm buying a jig dongle whatchamacallit and re-flash with Odin. If that doesn't work, I"ll send it back to Samsung.


 Would like to know how this turns out.


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

hsco said:


> I already ordered another Samsung Conquer. I was rooted before I updated to the FC17 build. Should I update to FC17 first and root with SuperOneClick after? Is the rooting why we all had issues with the update?


That is why I made this method to root your phone and have the update, because SuperOneClick will not root the phone with the FC17 update. Also, in order for this to all work, you must make sure to flash with my image, because you can not have the FC17 OTA update, only a STOCK FC17 image will be able to be flashed with the CWM recovery and regain root.


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey anyone up to help me porting CM9 to the conquer 4g? If so please reply in this forum rootzwiki.com/topic/23698-help-in-porting-cm9-to-conquer-4g/


----------



## hsco (Apr 20, 2012)

brienj said:


> That is why I made this method to root your phone and have the update, because SuperOneClick will not root the phone with the FC17 update. Also, in order for this to all work, you must make sure to flash with my image, because you can not have the FC17 OTA update, only a STOCK FC17 image will be able to be flashed with the CWM recovery and regain root.


Thanks...not sure I want to flash again after this bad Odin flash I just experienced. I don't want another brick....which reminds me, I have to order my jig off ebay.


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Checc this out  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1611643

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## hsco (Apr 20, 2012)

I got the jig, it automatically forced the phone to that same download screen with the exclamation and the instructions to hit the volume rocker. The volume rocker still doesn't work, even when I plugged it into the wall. I'm dropping the old Conquer in the mail tomorrow. Now my new Conquer, haven't rooted yet, but I plan to over the weekend. So far, I've been ingnoring the update notifcation. I ran across an app called Voodoo Rootkeeper, has anyone ever tried this ? It's alleged to protect your root so you can install the OTA update?


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

hsco said:


> I got the jig, it automatically forced the phone to that same download screen with the exclamation and the instructions to hit the volume rocker. The volume rocker still doesn't work, even when I plugged it into the wall. I'm dropping the old Conquer in the mail tomorrow. Now my new Conquer, haven't rooted yet, but I plan to over the weekend. So far, I've been ingnoring the update notifcation. I ran across an app called Voodoo Rootkeeper, has anyone ever tried this ? It's alleged to protect your root so you can install the OTA update?


I wouldn't install the OTA update, the reason why it's better to install the Odin package I made in this thread - http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23643-tut-install-root-cwm-and-the-fc17-update-on-samsung-conquer-4g-here-are-the-files-and-instructions-to-get-root-and-cwm-on-a-samsung-conquer-4g/ instead of installing the OTA update, is because the OTA update tries to update the recovery on every boot. It's much easier to install the Odin image I made to get root on a STOCK FC17, instead of an OTA FC17. Trust me, installing the OTA update will give you nothing but headaches.


----------



## Phr3d13 (Feb 12, 2012)

Has anyone tried using multipicture live wallpaper since updating/ rooting with odin?

Sent from my SPH-D600 using RootzWiki


----------



## hsco (Apr 20, 2012)

Since my phone is flashed to another carrier, I will probably have to reflash my phone if I apply the FC17 Stock with root huh? I sure don't want to do that. Maybe I'll just have to leave well enough alone and look at this whole experience as a lesson learned.


----------



## hsco (Apr 20, 2012)

Samsung fixed my old conquer and sent it back to me. I kept getting that update notification on the new Conquer I bought. It bothered me so I went ahead with the procedure to install the FC17 stock rom with CWM and root. Luckily, I didn't have to reflash my phone to my new carrier, so all is well. Thanks so much guys!


----------



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

The FE16 update came out yesterday. I of course won't update, and I advise those with root not to update. Hopefully a Stock Odin image for this update will show up, and I can work on getting it rooted. Until then, I am sticking with FC17.


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

brienj said:


> The FE16 update came out yesterday. I of course won't update, and I advise those with root not to update. Hopefully a Stock Odin image for this update will show up, and I can work on getting it rooted. Until then, I am sticking with FC17.


I got all the stock files on my computer and I can flash them through Odin and get the update. Than I can make a dump like it but for fe16 than edit the files like you did but can you guide me? Or I can just drop box the dump and you can edit it. Message me on here or xda.


----------



## Phr3d13 (Feb 12, 2012)

does anyone have a copy of the stock recovery?


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

Phr3d13 said:


> does anyone have a copy of the stock recovery?


I do but I just realized their corrupt and don't work.


----------



## Phr3d13 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have an Odin tar for fc17 completely stock, can we give that root, flash it, update to fe16, then flash cwm with flash_image?

Sent from my Conquered Conquer 4g


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

Phr3d13 said:


> I have an Odin tar for fc17 completely stock, can we give that root, flash it, update to fe16, then flash cwm with flash_image?
> 
> Sent from my Conquered Conquer 4g


The update doesn't allow any modifications including root or recovery so we need fc17 completely stock to update. Than we can work on rooting fe16. So please dropbox the fc17 completely stock.


----------

